# Biscuit Topped Breakfast Casserole



## Raine (Sep 24, 2004)

Biscuit Topped Breakfast Casserole






Yield: 1 serving
1  STOUFFER'S® Family Style Favorites Scalloped Potatoes 
1  bulk breakfast sausage, fully cooked, drained and crumbled 
5  eggs, slightly beaten 
2 cup shredded cheddar cheese 
3/4 teaspo onion powder 
1/8 teaspo ground black pepper 
1  (12 oz) refrigerated biscuit dough 
Procedures
1 COMBINE potatoes, fully cooked sausage, eggs, 1 1/4 cups Cheddar cheese, onion powder and black pepper in 9x13-inch baking pan. 
2 BAKE in preheated 400°F. oven for 25 minutes. While potato mixture is baking, slice each round of biscuit dough in half to make half moons. Carefully Remove potato mixture from oven; top with biscuit dough and sprinkle with remaining cheese. BAKE an additional 15 to 17 minutes or until biscuits are fully cooked and knife inserted in potato mixture comes out clean. 
3 *DEFROST: Cut film to vent. Microwave on HIGH power for 15 to 17 minutes. Stir. Makes 10 servings.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

Rainee, I will be using one of the many cans of biscuit dough currently residing in my freezer to make this.  Looks really tasty.


----------

